
Couchfuse - FUSE filesystem exposes Couchdb databases as filesystem folder - adulau
http://narkisr.github.com/couch-fuse/
======
seiji
<threadjack>

I made one for redis in January: <https://github.com/mattsta/redisfuse>

It's been very useful for bootstrapping a redis-only backed site until I write
web interfaces to all the stored data.

</threadjack>

------
tommi
Excellent idea and execution, congrats!

The audio on video though was not understandable due to low quality and
accent.

------
narkisr
Hey,

I'm the author of couchfuse, I didn't have couchapps in mind but I am
developing snippetapp which is one. Right now the mounted documents don't
include the design docs so it won't do for couchapps, I am planning to add
support for this later on,

Sorry for the accent ;)

------
daleharvey
I have wanted something like this for a while, thanks it looks promising,
going to try it out tonight

did you have couchapps in mind when you built this?

